# Need Ideas For A Fun Way To Tell My Mom I'm Pregnant



## Randianne

Hey Everyone!

My husband and I found out last week that we I am six weeks pregnant with our first child! We are beyond excited. We are going to my parent's house this weekend to tell them. My mother will be so happy. This is her first grandchild and she's been asking for one for years.

Do any of you have any creative ideas for telling her? Have any of you done something you wouldn't mind letting me copy? I am so excited to tell her and I really want to make it special. Not that bending over a pee christened stick and then confirming it in a questionably decorated doctor's office wasn't special, but I think I can do better when breaking the news to my mom.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## robinator

First of all, congratulations! We bought a special baby-to-be frame from Hallmark and put our scan pic in. But if you haven't had a scan yet, that may not work. Or, you could put a piece of paper in it instead, saying something about a new family member arriving on whatever your edd is.


----------



## ChristinaRN

I got a frame that said something about Grandkids/Grandparents and then put a piece of paper in where the photo is supposed to be.....the paper said, Photo and Baby Due to Arrive 6/23/2001. My moms facial expression was great.....cuz there is a 1 second delay for it all to register in their head. Another way to do it would be to bake a cake with pink and blue layers.....see how long it takes them to catch on.


----------



## LockandKey

bake cupcakes, half the batch in blue frosting, the other half in pink


----------



## countryrider

LockandKey...that's exactly what I did when I told my mom and my hubby's parents. We baked a bunch of cupcakes and had 1/2 blue frosting and 1/2 pink frosting!


----------



## booboomagoo

Oh Gosh, it's all open! You could invite her over for supper and put a bun in the oven. Then, while you're doing something else ask her to "check on your bun in the oven".

You could get her a "World's Greatest Grandma" mug or tshirt or something.

Has she recently gotten a new vehicle or anything? My dad had JUST bought a new boat when we found out, so I called and told him there was something wrong with his boat. When he asked what, I told him it didn't have enough seats. :) Took him a second, but then he blurted out "You're pregnant?!?!?!!" All I could hear in the background was my mom screaming in excitement. :)


----------



## 20102001

Watch google for some ideas :D


----------



## Randianne

Thank you guys so much! I think I'm going to go with the picture frame idea. That way she has something to keep. Thanks again!


----------



## Nichole

I made fun of the Mastercard comercials. I took a picture of me and my hubby (and our 1st DD) and put at the bottom:

Family portrait: $___
New outfits: $___
Knowing that our family of 3 is really a family of 4: Priceless


----------



## VieraSky

You should buy a onesie that says 'I love my grandma' or something like that, and give it to her as a present.


----------



## heres_hoping

Nichole said:


> I made fun of the Mastercard comercials. I took a picture of me and my hubby (and our 1st DD) and put at the bottom:
> 
> Family portrait: $___
> New outfits: $___
> Knowing that our family of 3 is really a family of 4: Priceless

This is what I'm planning to do too- this is our 1st so gonna put, knowing there's really three people in this photo- priceless! Absolutely can't wait to tell them, not seeing them til next weekend though!! :happydance:


----------



## ChristinaRN

Randianne said:


> Thank you guys so much! I think I'm going to go with the picture frame idea. That way she has something to keep. Thanks again!

My mom still has hers up.....and my first child is almost 10 years old!!!! They really do cherish it!:thumbup: Have fun telling!

This time I did the same thing except with beverage coasters.....there were 4 coasters with sayings on them. I placed a picture of each kid in the 1st 3 coasters and then with the 4th one I placed a paper with the same message "baby to arrive 6/5/2011" It took her a few minutes this time and then she was FLOORED and started crying!!! :happydance: She now has her coasters out proudly displaying the pictures of her 3 grandkids and the announcement of the 4th!


----------



## 5ara

I waited until we had a family gathering and started taking photos of people. I told them I wanted a photo of them and said "Smile!", then I said I needed another one and as they were posing I said "You're going to be grandparents!" Then I took the picture of their expressions. It was great, and now I have the moment captured forever.


----------



## NuKe

i bought a funny little 'guide to being grandparents' off amazon and gave it to my mum and dad.


----------

